# Antique & Classic Bicycle Swap Meet Sun.June 14,Bloomington MN



## dave the wave (May 8, 2009)

call:gary at 612-202-2900


----------



## Xcelsior (May 11, 2009)

*want lists*

If anyone is going to be there and is in need of some pre & post balloon items, let me know.  I will be attending fo sure and will bring what I can.  Let me know of your want lists and we can meet at the meet. I will see what I have and we can arrange ahead of time. Otherwise I will be accounting for space.  Thanks, Jay


----------



## dave the wave (May 11, 2009)

*set yourself up for presales*

you can post pics. of stuff your bringing.and put a price on them.


----------



## Xcelsior (May 11, 2009)

*space and beyond*

I am basing my decision on what to bring by who may need what because I won't be selling stuff there if I don't have to.  I need the space for bikes I already sold and am delivering.  Also plan on buying a few on the way home.  If anyone going has any requests for items pre and post balloon parts, let me know please. I will try and meet their needs. Thanks, Jay


----------

